

Personal Celebrity Website Done Right: Jerry Seinfeld - zyfo
http://jerryseinfeld.com/

======
mikeleeorg
I would love to know what you feel was done right with this site. Don't get me
wrong; I like it, though I would have preferred bookmarkable links to the
content (i.e. tour dates).

------
zyfo
* It's clean and to the point.

* There's a expressed purpose of the site (click on 'What Is This?').

* Since there are only three clips a day, people keep coming back for more. It's sticky.

Despite being late to the game, Jerry Seinfeld got this one absolutely right.
A lot of personal websites could learn from this.

